# Tips on growing out a show coat?



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ok, so I have this... _friend_ ... who plans to show her Maltese puppy except the dog's coat has already been cut into a puppy cut about a month ago. It's growing fast but now, obviously, special care must be taken. What are things that can break the hair? (besides carpet and flipping your wrist up as you brush) Is it better to leave it in a topknot? I - uh, I mean... my _friend_ , is horrible at doing top knots. The hair texture is on the coarse side, so does that make things easier or harder? 

Any tips are much appreciated!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

Your _"friend"_ sounds very lucky... When did she find out she was going to show her dog? Can you post pictures of the beautiful puppy? Tell your _"friend"_ good-luck


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can tell your friend a few things not to do. I'm still in the learning process with this, and I will be the first to admit that I'm not that good at it.







Never was good at my own hair either, so I just keep it real short. 
Tell your friend "good luck" with her dog.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Your _"friend"_ sounds very lucky... When did she find out she was going to show her dog? Can you post pictures of the beautiful puppy? Tell your _"friend"_ good-luck[/B]


Why, erm, I believe my _friend_ learned this quite recently. Yep, I'm almost certain of it.









Pictures? 

Um...

Ok.

[attachment=8290:attachment]
There you go.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds like your friend has her work cut out for her. This is what happened to Mia's coat...about a month ago I took her to be groomed and of course never got what I wanted and instrusted the idiot to do!







Well the "sissorhands from heck" completely ruined her, but that's another story. Anyway when she went there her coat was perfectly straight, but now that's it's grownig back, it a little wavy. I'm hoping that it'll go back to the way it was after it gets a little length, but who knows! I'm now thinking that short haircuts can ruin them and make them grow back funny. Hope somebody that really knows, answers your post so I can find out more.











> Sounds like your friend has her work cut out for her. This is what happened to Mia's coat...about a month ago I took her to be groomed and of course never got what I wanted and instrusted the idiot to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OMG that's tooooooooooo funny! "Sissorhands from heck?" Looks like our cursing now gets auto edit! lol


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Sounds like your friend has her work cut out for her. This is what happened to Mia's coat...about a month ago I took her to be groomed and of course never got what I wanted and instrusted the idiot to do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, you have to make liberal use of the * because Scissorhands from Heck just doesn't have the same impact as Scissorhands from H*ll

And poor Mia and her curly coat! And that is soo what is happening with Lucy! uh, I mean, my _friend's_ dog. You know, with the all curly and wavy thing happening.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211106
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 








































You know i have a friend that learned this also recently


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211122
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> I can tell your friend a few things not to do. I'm still in the learning process with this, and I will be the first to admit that I'm not that good at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Faye - why dont you tell Stacy how to grow the coat, with your experience. I'm sure her friend will appreciate it *cough cough*


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211113
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh don't worry, my friend has already hit Faye up!! It's because of Faye and her taking the time to answers MANY questions that my 'friend' is even in a position to be able to put her dog in the ring. *hugs faye*


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Oh! right


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck to your 'friend'! I read in, "The Maltese Diminutive Aristocrat" about oiling and wrapping, flat irons, etc. It sounds exhausting to me but, they look so cute all wrapped. As if they are in curlers getting ready for a date. Please post pictures!!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> Good luck to your 'friend'! I read in, "The Maltese Diminutive Aristocrat" about oiling and wrapping, flat irons, etc. It sounds exhausting to me but, they look so cute all wrapped. As if they are in curlers getting ready for a date. Please post pictures!![/B]


 








Now thats twice i've heard "Flat irons" mentioned in the past two days!



Are they really allowed to use those? I would have thought that if it was slightly wavy that this would be out of standard. Do the Judges not lift up the top coat to look underneath to see if it is truley wavy?


----------



## journey (Feb 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211174
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the AKC "kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable". I think they do look underneath, so a flat iron can only go so far.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211177
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure there are subtle layers of duplicity that are 'allowed'.

And oi, Exhausting is right! *headdesk*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't recall if you saw the pics of Cosy when I first got her at 4 1/2 months. She had

already had a haircut and I mean a very short haircut. Shaved on her back. Her ears and

muzzle were the only things that had maybe an inch of hair besides her tail.

She's now 9 months and her hair is growing out FINALLY. All I can tell you to do is

keep her clean, brushed and try not to watch it grow. It's like a watched pot..it won't boil

til you look away. Haha.

Here's Cosy at 4 1/2 months with hair cut.

[attachment=8319:attachment]

Here she is today after six months of growth.

[attachment=8320:attachment]


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Tell your friend to brush daily and keep the coat clean to grow the coat. The hair should be bathed at least once a week. When it's long it's best to bath about every 5 days. Do this and the coat will grow.









Cathy


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Friend being the operative word


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

You'd be amazed at the stuff you'll see exhibitors use on their show dogs coats to give it the right appearance. I've seen dogs in my breed with wavy hair go into a show ring with straight hair. And the whites look even whiter in a show ring (chalk does wonders, as long as it doesn't rub off on the judge's hands).









I can tell you one thing...you will probably never see me in a show ring with a maltese on the other end of the lead. I seriously don't think I have the patience to maintain a show coat. That or if I did end up in a show ring with a maltese, I would get alot of laughs.







I'd prefer to show a breed that can be shown in their natural coat. But even with these breeds, in the AKC/US shows you see alot of grooming done with them. 

Good luck to you...errr I mean your friend.









OH, you could also try shadowing an exhibitor at a show. And see all the preparation they do to get the maltese ready for the shows. 

Karyn


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211113
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can tell you the best way I know to grow coat...Get them away from me. I do good for about six or eight months. Hopefully, with time, I will be able to get one all the way ready for the ring, but right now, I know my limitations. I've cut a couple down when I got frustrated, only to regret it later.
The smartest thing I can do for my dogs is to take them to a professional. I kept Secret here way too long, and instead of having hair evenly to the floor at eleven months, he has to overcome living with me. Where I made my mistake with him was not keeping him wrapped and/or in oils. I miss him, but I know he will be home with me again soon. And, I get to go visit him and watch him when he starts to show.
It is hard to let one of your babies go, but I know he is in good hands.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Tell your _*Friend* _good luck. Though I'm sure your friend has a beautiful dog.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> You'd be amazed at the stuff you'll see exhibitors use on their show dogs coats to give it the right appearance. I've seen dogs in my breed with wavy hair go into a show ring with straight hair. And the whites look even whiter in a show ring (chalk does wonders, as long as it doesn't rub off on the judge's hands).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is wonderful advice!! I've been advised to take the dog in question to the Maltese specialty in AZ to get *coughlucycough* used to show noises, etc. She is very err, enthusiastic when she sees other dogs (as in shrill) 
It should be quite the eye opener












> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211161
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit, you're no help. Well, you are, but... you sound like me. My 7 yr old daughter can do her own hair better than I can. She has long since stopped asking me to do it (I'm hair-challenged) 

So are there people who do that for a 'living'? Get people's dogs whipped into shape for show? *is clueless*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Good luck to your "friend" in the show ring!! I have a question I would also like to ask along these lines...Kissi had beautiful long straight silky hair ...then came the groomer from H*** who shaved her. She also was on I.D. prescription food for IBS...she is now off the I.D. and her hair is growing in much healthier looking than before (it grows really fast). I am wondering if it would be better to let her continue to grow or if I should give her one more puppy cut to get rid of the damaged ends and take her back to the new healthier looking hair and start from there. Any suggestions???
Linda


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am in the process of growing out three coats. Two were somewhat grown until their faces got chopped off, butts trimmed, bangs trimmed, legs trimmed - you know the whole clean pet look. HAHA. 

I just have to say .. it seems to take forever to grow a coat.

Solution - Tell your friend to send her to Cathy. She is an expert in growing out coats. I am slowly trying to convince her to grow out Cupcake and/or Jellybean's coats for me. Hehehehee..... hint hint. Just kidding.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211351
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darnit, you're no help. Well, you are, but... you sound like me. My 7 yr old daughter can do her own hair better than I can. She has long since stopped asking me to do it (I'm hair-challenged) 

So are there people who do that for a 'living'? Get people's dogs whipped into shape for show? *is clueless*
[/B][/QUOTE]


Secret is with my friend who is a professional handler. I pay a daily fee, plus grooming for him to stay there. If you will look at the picture in my avitar, you will see some of her work. All her dogs look fantastic, whether in a cute short cut or in coat. I love going there to visit. Yes, there are people who make a living of this as they do it full time. When I had to change handlers with my Westie because the first one turned out to be the Handler for H---, I sent my girl to Arizona where she was stripped down and her coat started over. I paid $12 a day for her to live with this person until she was ready to go into the ring. This person and her husband traveled the show circuit with ten or twelve dogs and did this full time. When Kelsey got ready to get her championship, I then paid entry fees, the stated fees for taking her into the ring to compete ($75 each day) and part of her expenses for travel. And, while on this, when our Westie male special was with his handler in California, (he lived there two years and traveled all over the US), we paid a bonus each time he had a group win (almost every time), and I think the bonus we paid for his Best in Shows was $500 each time. I think she got considerably more for his Westminister wins and for the 13 specialty wins. And, just in case anyone wants to know--Kelsey(even though a champion) is a pet. I have chosen at this time not to breed her to this male, as I have my hands full with my Maltese.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Clean coats grow. I'll bathe a show coat every 3-7 days just depending on the coat, the dog, and what they're in to. Your environment also has a lot to do with it. Keeping the dog off carpet will help quite a bit. No stairs. Rough housing with other dogs kills coat. Then there's your grooming. Proper brushing makes all the difference in the world. You need to get to the skin when you brush and you need to use the right stroke so you aren't ripping out hair and tearing up ends. 

Here's my youngest rat...pet but I'll probably grow him out anyways just for fun.


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

> Thank you, that is wonderful advice!! I've been advised to take the dog in question to the Maltese specialty in AZ to get *coughlucycough* used to show noises, etc. She is very err, enthusiastic when she sees other dogs (as in shrill)
> It should be quite the eye opener
> 
> 
> ...


When we were showing our dog, we had him shown by a handler and he actually travelled with the handler to shows before entering his first show so that he can get use to being at shows. This was also done to help train him and get him use to the show world. I would definitely recommend taking Lucy to as many shows to get her use to being around that atmosphere. I think that's great advice you got. 

Honestly, if I were one of these show dogs, I'd be nervous and stressed out as heck. You've got all these strangers just staring at you, you're hearing sounds you aren't familiar with, then, to top it off a strange judge comes and touches you all over, and for the boys, they have to get use to being touched in that "no no" spot. I can see how stressful it would be on a dog.









Me personally, I'm glad we had a handler for our dog.







I get nervous enough going near the ring as it is, so for me to have all that nervousness and taking a dog that's unsure about the show ring is a bad combo.

Karyn


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

> Clean coats grow. I'll bathe a show coat every 3-7 days just depending on the coat, the dog, and what they're in to. Your environment also has a lot to do with it. Keeping the dog off carpet will help quite a bit. No stairs. Rough housing with other dogs kills coat. Then there's your grooming. Proper brushing makes all the difference in the world. You need to get to the skin when you brush and you need to use the right stroke so you aren't ripping out hair and tearing up ends.
> 
> Here's my youngest rat...pet but I'll probably grow him out anyways just for fun.
> 
> ...


He is a beauty!

ginny & zoe & bela


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

Oh i just remembered, something else that was told to me when we were training our dog for showing, was to ask random people to examine my dog. It's a bit embarassing to ask someone to touch your dog, especially in his "no no" spot, BUT most dog show people are use to it, so they are more than happy to help out.










Karyn


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=211496
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I'm handing her over to a handler!! Sooo not going there!! I'd just just mess things up, I know it. Since I got her, I've thrown her into as many different social setting as I can, since she was sold as a pet and not kept for show due to her shy temperment. I don't know what it was that did it but all I can say is she no longer SHY! She is extremely outgoing and sociable. Sometimes... too much so!! *the term obnoxious comes to mind* 

I would think that the whole show thing would be extremely overwhelming for a dog, (and am actually dreading parts of it!) but I've been blessed with this dog who conforms to the standard, coupled by two very awesome woman who are giving me a wonderful chance to explore my obsession with this breed and I just have to keep telling myself it will be worth it! But I'm already dreading when my little baby will be seperated from me *sobs* 

*sucks it up*

First things first. Grow out her coat!!

Can i just tell everyone how much I appreciate their advice???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Clean coats grow. I'll bathe a show coat every 3-7 days just depending on the coat, the dog, and what they're in to. Your environment also has a lot to do with it. Keeping the dog off carpet will help quite a bit. No stairs. Rough housing with other dogs kills coat. Then there's your grooming. Proper brushing makes all the difference in the world. You need to get to the skin when you brush and you need to use the right stroke so you aren't ripping out hair and tearing up ends.
> 
> Here's my youngest rat...pet but I'll probably grow him out anyways just for fun.
> 
> ...


That is one of the cutest faces I have EVER SEEN!! He's adorable!! How old is he?

Thank you sooo much for your advice! When you say 'off the carpet' do you mean when they are almost grown out or... now? Her coat is growing out from a puppy cut so I have a LONG LONG LOOOOOOOOOOONG way to go here. (which is just as well, since I have so much to learn!) I didn't think this would ever be an option (the ring) otherwise I wouldn't have had her cut. Or I might have had to because I knew nothing at that time! Well, even less than the nothing I know now. My poor dog. She's already mad because I don't take her everywhere with me anymore because I don't want to put her harness on her to secure her in the car. *will have to put in crate* 

What is the best type of collar/harness for not killing the coat? I'm trying to get away with nothing as much as possible, LOL! Again, you have NO idea how much I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions!! *hugs you*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> That is one of the cutest faces I have EVER SEEN!! He's adorable!! How old is he?
> 
> Thank you sooo much for your advice! When you say 'off the carpet' do you mean when they are almost grown out or... now? Her coat is growing out from a puppy cut so I have a LONG LONG LOOOOOOOOOOONG way to go here. (which is just as well, since I have so much to learn!) I didn't think this would ever be an option (the ring) otherwise I wouldn't have had her cut. Or I might have had to because I knew nothing at that time! Well, even less than the nothing I know now. My poor dog. She's already mad because I don't take her everywhere with me anymore because I don't want to put her harness on her to secure her in the car. *will have to put in crate*
> 
> What is the best type of collar/harness for not killing the coat? I'm trying to get away with nothing as much as possible, LOL! Again, you have NO idea how much I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions!! *hugs you*[/B]



He's just 6 months. 

If I'm growing out a pup, at about 5-6 months you ought to start restricting them. So about that far in. I, of course, let my own dogs run wild and manage to keep coat anyways because I'm a glutton for punishment LOL But, especially if this is your first time keeping coat, give yourself every advantage and rip all of your carpet out. 

Toss a crate in the car and off they go! 

I use a show lead most of the time. My other favorite thing is a one-piece sighthound collar/lead because it has a super-wide neck. You can get them in satin. Italian greyhound-sized ones will work. 

It took me over 3 years to finally cut down Mikey...and he had been finished and then neutered! LOL


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Solution - Tell your friend to send her to Cathy. She is an expert in growing out coats. I am slowly trying to convince her to grow out Cupcake and/or Jellybean's coats for me. Hehehehee..... hint hint. Just kidding.
[/QUOTE]

Believe me Charmaine, I have been SOOOO tempted to get you to send me one of the girls.







I'm definitely ready for another one and just waiting for the right one to come along. 

Cathy

Here's my youngest rat...pet but I'll probably grow him out anyways just for fun.


Wow!







Jamie, he's absolutely adorable! Are you going to tell us all about him?????? I'm in LOVE!









Cathy


----------

